# Rudy Fernandez - His progress



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

34 points today with 8/14 2FG, 4/9 3FG, 6/6 FT, 5 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals 0 TO 32 mins, in win team (12-5)

http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52153.php


Averaging in the ACB.... 19.2 PPG 56% 2FG, 41% 3FG, 3.1 RPG 4.3 APG 2.0 SPG, 1.3 TOPG in 27 MPG


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks for the post, it is very much appreciated! Whenever you can give us updates on how Rudy is doing would be loved by me. Are there any English written press over there we can see other than game recaps?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

34 points in 32 mins?! :eek8:


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

My first thought, that's gotta be against the ACB's version of the T-Wolves, but no, against a team that's 8-9 and in 10th place out of 18.

Awesome news, and thanks for the update.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> 34 points in 32 mins?! :eek8:


and I assume, slower pace (If memory serves, the shot clock in the Euro league is 30 seconds, not 24 as in the NBA).


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow, awesome post man. Thanks for the update, keep updating.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I can't wait until Rose Garden crowds are chanting "RU-DY! RU-DY!" every game. 

Thanks for the information!


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

BIG Q said:


> Are there any English written press over there we can see other than game recaps?



http://www.ulebcup.com/


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Thanks for the update.

How is his defense?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

this is rudys page on the previous link that luther posted

thanks for all the updates pablino, its great to have a blazer fan on the inside as it were.

I do not really know how the different Euro leagues work like ACB and ULEB, but I think I like it. How many games does he play a year? It seems like he plays in alot of high level ball, either in ACB or for his national team, so I am getting excited hoping that he can step in right away and be a good player in this league.

I mean Rudy just won the league championship last year. He's got a ring(if they do that there). He can show it off when he gets here. He won the leagues equivalent to the most improved player award last year. He also won a gold medal at the 2006 world championships. I'm excited.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

andalusian said:


> and I assume, slower pace (If memory serves, the shot clock in the Euro league is 30 seconds, not 24 as in the NBA).


nah. I'm sure it's a 24sec shot clock. I watched some ACB games online a few weeks ago, and the clocks read 24.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

drexlersdad said:


> this is rudys page on luthers site
> 
> thanks for any updates, its great to have a blazer fan on the inside as it were.
> 
> ...


First off, I have to say, that isn't my site. I just noticed there was a thread about Rudy and thought I'd check it out. I'm a Minnesotan (by the way, we can fight over that whole Roy for Foye deal later ... I am not happy) who just likes international ball. 

As far as different leagues, here's a quick breakdown.

Every European country (pretty much) has one or more domestic leagues. ACB is one of those leagues--it's the Spanish league. It is probably the best, or certainly one of the best, domestic leagues. Rudy's team, DKV Joventut, plays in that league.

However, then there are a couple of big tournaments that go on at the same time. Imagine the NCAA and NIT tourneys both going on at the same time as the regular season. What you have there are Euroleague and ULEB Cup. Euroleague is the top teams from the previous season playing in a tournament across all the major teams from the major leagues. ULEB Cup is the equivalent of the NIT, again incorporating teams across all the leagues. 

Joventut had been in Euroleague in previous years, but is down to ULEB Cup this year. He, however, is doing quite well, as you can see. Especially exciting are the 4.7 apg--European statisticians are notoriously stingy with assists. There are years when 5 apg leads the leagues. For a SG to get 4.7 would be like an NBA SG getting 8 apg...unheard of. That he's doing it while sharing a backcourt with Rubio, who gets nearly 6 apg, is amazing for Europe.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

> this is rudys page from the previous link that luther posted
> 
> thanks for all the updates pablinho, its great to have a blazer fan on the inside as it were.


edited.

and thanks for the breakdown luther, it seems very similar to the European soccer leagues. 

The Blazers have too much talent really, it's disgusting.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Let me explain, Rudy plays with his team DKV Joventut ( top 10 european team, top 4 spanish team ) two leagues:

the main league is the *ACB* (domestic league, who is considered the second best domestic league in the world after the NBA, the shot clock is 24 but the game generally is with low scores due the slow tempo styles, in this point his team is like NBA teams, because they do lots of fast breaks and generally dont play slow tempo.

The league are 18 teams, 34 games the season, and the first 8 teams qualifed, plays playoffs, the last year he played 42 games in the ACB counting the playoffs. 

In the middle of season he will play *ACB CUP*, is an event of 3 days playing each day one game, last season there were like 40 scouts from NBA, the best 8 teams in the middle of season qualify for this playoff event.

Rudy also plays the *ULEB CUP*, is a league involving teams from the rest of Europe, but less talented than ACB or Euroleague (DKV could not qualify to play Euroleague last year) so generally in this league he plays less minutes to rest a bit, he can play in this league around 20 games more.

SO in the end he plays around 60-65 games per season, 40 min timer, 24 shot lock.

I will try to updates the stats! and post some videos from http://acbtv.acb.com/ 

You can check those 34 points in the highlights of that game, in that website at the right > 12.01.2008 ACB - Jª17: CB Granada - DKV Joventut (76-85)


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i cant wait for him to come over! thanks


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

pablinho said:


> Rudy also plays the *ULEB CUP*, is a league involving teams from the rest of Europe, but less talented than ACB or Euroleague (DKV could not qualify to play Euroleague last year) so generally in this league he plays less minutes to rest a bit, he can play in this league around 20 games more.
> 
> SO in the end he plays around 60-65 games per season, 40 min timer, 24 shot lock.


A couple of interesting things here. First is, it's funny how American press often talks about the NBA being so much more of a grind than European players face because it's 82 games. But as pablinho says, they're playing 3/4 that many just between their domestic and international (continental? what would you call EL and ULEB, as opposed to domestic?) leagues. And a lot of these guys play with their national teams in the summers, which adds a lot of "friendly games" even when there are no major competitions going on. So there is little offseason. And people wonder why Bargnani isn't playing as well this year, or why Yao used to seem drained.

Second, pablinho, ULEB is really worse than ACB? That's surprising to me, considering it's mostly the second-best batches of teams from across other leagues. I know ACB is stronger than other domestic leagues, and am sure that the worst ACB teams would be better than the best teams from some weak domestic leagues (UK, for example). But I'd think that with the Italian, Russian, Greek, etc. entries, it would be good enough to top the ACB. That is interesting, and puts a whole new perspective on how Spanish teams would strategize for their play in that league.

(Sorry for the dialogue that probably belongs in the International forum...speaking of which, I'd love to see that place liven up, so anyone who wants to stop by, feel free!)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

In thinking of his potential and wondering if he'll be a Ginobili type player, it makes me wonder exactly where he's going to fit in. I'm imagining Roy playing more point guard in the future...


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

SheedSoNasty said:


> In thinking of his potential and wondering if he'll be a Ginobili type player, it makes me wonder exactly where he's going to fit in. I'm imagining Roy playing more point guard in the future...


A backcourt could include both Roy and Fernandez and do away with the PG-SG distinction. For a few years in his late teens, a lot of NBA scouts talked about Rudy as a PG prospect more than as a SG. Rudy's assist totals are phenomenal, and he's a capable ball handler. Think of the old Bulls teams with Jordan and Pippen sharing the duties of bringing the ball down the court, with the other guard being a designated shooter. The same basic idea could apply, only with the designated shooter (presumably Webster; Jones if he's re-signed) at the 3 spot. I'm sure you'd want to keep a more pure PG (SERGIO!) to help when teams bring smaller, quicker guards at you, but against a lot of teams, the threat of two guys equally capable of playing either spot would be more than enough.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Alright, we're going to be one of those arenas that makes an "ooooo" sound for one of their players when Ruuuuudy gets here. Not to be confused with booooo.

I can't believe this team is going to be even better next season with Oden and Fernandez (hopefully) coming in. And that's not even considering the possibility of either Koponen or Freeland breaking out.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

For as much as we worry about having a "true" starting PG next year (assuming Roy and Rudy start in the backcourt), we have to remember that while it's true our guys have to defend a PG, their guys have to defend our players too.

As for Koppo, let's try to keep something in perspective. He's in a league thats basically the same as high school ball.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Hap said:


> As for Koppo, let's try to keep something in perspective. He's in a league thats basically the same as high school ball.


while finnish league certainly isn't the best in Europe, comparing it to high school ball is not doing it justice. Best finnish team are professional/semi-professional teams having players with experience in other european leagues and NCAA 1st division. So perhaps the finnish ball can be compared to your college ball. Though best college teams propably would win the league.



> Second, pablinho, ULEB is really worse than ACB? That's surprising to me, considering it's mostly the second-best batches of teams from across other leagues. I know ACB is stronger than other domestic leagues, and am sure that the worst ACB teams would be better than the best teams from some weak domestic leagues (UK, for example). But I'd think that with the Italian, Russian, Greek, etc. entries, it would be good enough to top the ACB. That is interesting, and puts a whole new perspective on how Spanish teams would strategize for their play in that league.


Pablinho is spanish so he's not really objective  Here are some of the best teams in the legue.

Dynamo Moscow (Monya, Fotsis, Vujanic)
 Khimki (Rannikko, Lampe, 3 guys from Russian NT)


And the you have some of the best Spanish teams also. So it's a lot better than spanish ABC no matter what pablinho says . In fact Russian league is becoming the best domestic league in the world.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I know that looking at some of those teams on paper, they had to be better than the ACB league. But stats alone can be misleading, so I thought I'd check. Still, with those you mentioned plus BC Kyiv, Triumph, Besiktas, Telekom and some others--and some good Spanish teams--it seems my initial thoughts and what you're saying might be right: ULEB is better than ACB and the other domestic leagues.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

pablinho said:


> 34 points today with 8/14 2FG, 4/9 3FG, 6/6 FT, 5 rebounds 2 assists 3 steals 0 TO 32 mins, in win team (12-5)
> 
> http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52153.php
> 
> ...


Holy ****, those stats are phenomenal.

Some team is going to use a very high lottery pick to nab that dude... oh wait. He he.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

luther said:


> A couple of interesting things here. First is, it's funny how American press often talks about the NBA being so much more of a grind than European players face because it's 82 games. But as pablinho says, they're playing 3/4 that many just between their domestic and international (continental? what would you call EL and ULEB, as opposed to domestic?) leagues. And a lot of these guys play with their national teams in the summers, which adds a lot of "friendly games" even when there are no major competitions going on. So there is little offseason. And people wonder why Bargnani isn't playing as well this year, or why Yao used to seem drained.
> 
> Second, pablinho, ULEB is really worse than ACB? That's surprising to me, considering it's mostly the second-best batches of teams from across other leagues. I know ACB is stronger than other domestic leagues, and am sure that the worst ACB teams would be better than the best teams from some weak domestic leagues (UK, for example). But I'd think that with the Italian, Russian, Greek, etc. entries, it would be good enough to top the ACB. That is interesting, and puts a whole new perspective on how Spanish teams would strategize for their play in that league.
> 
> (Sorry for the dialogue that probably belongs in the International forum...speaking of which, I'd love to see that place liven up, so anyone who wants to stop by, feel free!)


Believe me ULEB is very low level compared with ACB or Euroleague. The best teams in Europe are 2 greeks and a russian team (CSK Moscow,Olympiacos Panathinaikos ) , but those teams absoluty pown the rest of teams of their league, you only gotta see the bets online , like 1.05 for WIN at home and away, they have no competition in their league, so for euroleague qualify the best of each league, and for ULEB something like 4th 5th 6th from each domestic leagues.

One example of the power of the spanish league, the team than lost to DKV joventut yesterday, ranked 10th in the ACB pays to Curtis Borchardt like 2 millions of dollars for season, that money only can be payed in the rest of Europe by those 2 greece teams, the russian team and Maccabi from Israel.

Rudy earns 2 millions dollars by season atm, he will lose money in Portland at short term. ( not long term ofc) 


Lets go back to topic anyway ;P


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm excited to see Rudy next season. He's going to be a crowd favorite for sure, and when he and Sergio hook up for some alley-oops, that's going to be some fun times.

And I can't believe we got him and James Jones for just that trade exception. Talk about a steal.
And to think, the original deal was Zach/Martell for Frye/Malik Rose, I think. Man, that would really suck if we didn't have Martell or Jones here.

Anyway, can't wait for Rudy!


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Rudy named for sixth time in this season MVP 

http://acbtv.acb.com/ > at the right click to check the vid 14.01.2008 
ACB - Jª17: Rudy Fernández, MVP Jugador con más crédito de la Jornada


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Here you are some videos of the best plays of the week in the ACB. Rudy is always present...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuPzEo6nx_A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd3U4Es2bVc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOISIeTCqBI

And now a compilation of nice plays in December's games (there are a couple of beautiful Rudy's passes and dunks):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48S2CEN7TWA

I'm sure he will succeed in Portland, however he will need some time to get adapted.
Enjoy basketball, enjoy Rudy!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

pablinho, Simago and luther hey you guys ever heard of Serge Ibaka 6-10 220 PF Congo 1989? plays for Spain League team L'Hospitalet?

maybe Nathan Jawai 6-10 280 PF/C Aus.1986 plays for the Cairns Taipans in the NBL?


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Simago said:


> Here you are some videos of the best plays of the week in the ACB. Rudy is always present...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuPzEo6nx_A
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd3U4Es2bVc
> ...



*Highly* recommended viewing for all. I'm pretty giddy after watching them. Rudy is #5 on the Green team. Longish hair. In the first link he has sick passes for the #5 and #1 clips. Great vision and court presence. He is a great passer. I see no reason why he and Roy could not hold down the backcourt.

Then in the last clip at the 2:10 mark i think it is him throwing down a monster dunk on a break. 

Be excited. :yay:


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> pablinho, Simago and luther hey you guys ever heard of Serge Ibaka 6-10 220 PF Congo 1989? plays for Spain League team L'Hospitalet?
> 
> maybe Nathan Jawai 6-10 280 PF/C Aus.1986 plays for the Cairns Taipans in the NBL?


Yes, he plays in the second league of Spain, LEB ORO, he is averaging 10p/9reb per game in 24 mpg, he is a freak athletic PF but he still needs to develop a lot in his game, i think his agents wants him in the next draft to earn money, i dont expect him to stay in Spain the next season, he will join the next draft imo. In my opinion he is worth a #20- #30pick first round pick. He is from Africa, Congo, about his age? His Identification card says he is 19 but you know what happens with some African or China players.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

As Pablinho said Serge Ibaka, a Congo native who is 18, is a skilled and athletic player. It is said he appears to have barely hit the surface of his potential. He has excellent touch from a variety of ranges and also glides through the air to block shots. Ibaka plays as a PF (6'10") and he looks up to Kevin Garnett.
He is currently playing in the LEB, second league in Spain, but TAU Vitoria (one of the top ACB teams) is trying to sign him. Ibaka's agent want him to pass directly from LEB to NBA and many people think that would be a mistake. He should gain more experience in Spain's first league before trying an NBA career.

Video of Serge Ibaka playing for CB L'Hospitalet in the LEB league:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo9cP0c_okE

Good stuff.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> *Highly* recommended viewing for all. I'm pretty giddy after watching them. Rudy is #5 on the Green team. Longish hair. In the first link he has sick passes for the #5 and #1 clips. Great vision and court presence. He is a great passer. I see no reason why he and Roy could not hold down the backcourt.
> 
> Then in the last clip at the 2:10 mark i think it is him throwing down a monster dunk on a break.
> 
> Be excited. :yay:



Yes, the guy throwing down a monster dunk on a break is Rudy. His game is pure fantasy but he is really talented, he's a very good shooter:
3 pt 39/96 = 41%
2 pt 43/77 = 56%
FT 66/68 = 97%

He's really smart but is play is fun to watch and he's a spectacular dunker (not too bad for a 6'6" SG).

That's ballet men! :worthy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO94IU8jUGg


----------



## darkhelmit54 (Jan 23, 2005)

Simago said:


> As Pablinho said Serge Ibaka, a Congo native who is 18, is a skilled and athletic player. It is said he appears to have barely hit the surface of his potential. He has excellent touch from a variety of ranges and also glides through the air to block shots. Ibaka plays as a PF (6'10") and he looks up to Kevin Garnett.
> He is currently playing in the LEB, second league in Spain, but TAU Vitoria (one of the top ACB teams) is trying to sign him. Ibaka's agent want him to pass directly from LEB to NBA and many people think that would be a mistake. He should gain more experience in Spain's first league before trying an NBA career.


I'd been following Rudy's career since before we got Sergio, I looked at my friend after the NY trade and said we better get Rudy with that later pick, but he'll never be around by then...I was shocked he fell so far and thrilled when we got him. Really really excited to watch him run backdoor all day and just wreak havoc swinging the ball around the perimeter to Martell, James Jones, or Roy, or lob it inside to a cutting Aldridge or Oden next to the basket. We have shooters next to our big men to space the floor, but what we need is cutters, that's Rudy's game to a T. It will kill me if he gets no time next year though because Nate plays Jarret Jack instead.

As far as the draft goes I think we should either try to move up high to grab someone like Gordon (who I think will fall to between 6-12 because of his size) to complement Roy (Outlaw, Jack) or stay up in the twenties and draft someone to stay overseas and develop more. I like the thought of Ibaka a lot, seems extremely athletic. I really like the though of Freeland and Koponen too, sure hope they make it over eventually.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Back to topic


Rudy played yesterday in a easy win in the ULEB CUP

22 points 4/11 FG, 11/12 FT, 4 reb, 5 as, 2 st, 6 TO, 1 block in 28 min


His averages atm:

*ACB (main league)* 14 games, 19.2 PPG, 56% 2FG, 41% 3FG, 97% FT (66/68), 3.1 RPG, 4.3 APG, 2.1 STPG, 1.7 TOPG in 27 MPG

http://www.acb.com/jugador.php?id=B0X

*ULEB CUP (secondary european league)* 7 games, 14.9 PPG, 67.8% 2FG, 32.4 3FG, 96,7% FT, 3 RPG, 4.7 APG, 1.7 STPG, 2.4 TOPG in 22.2 MPG

http://www.ulebcup.com/ulebcup/home/on-court/players/showplayer?gamecode=219&pcode=BMT


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Ibaka sounds a lot like Aldridge which might not be the best for the team, Nathan Jawai plays in the NBL aussie league which is at least equal to the Spain Second league plus the NBL plays some exciting basketball and iirc I might have seen some highlights of Jawai, he is monster style player aka enforcer, beast*strong* , rebounder and energy guy.

I would keep a sharp eye on both. Nathan Jawai on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX42AEpO-EY


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

Utherhimo said:


> Ibaka sounds a lot like Aldridge which might not be the best for the team, Nathan Jawai plays in the NBL aussie league which is at least equal to the Spain Second league plus the NBL plays some exciting basketball and iirc I might have seen some highlights of Jawai, he is monster style player aka enforcer, beast*strong* , rebounder and energy guy.
> 
> I would keep a sharp eye on both. Nathan Jawai on youtube.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX42AEpO-EY


Well, Ibaka is raw as hell, but you won't find a player as athletic as him out there. He is playing his first year in a good league. Last year he played half a season in a second-third level french team. He came to Europe after being discovered in some kind of basketball camp in Durban (South Africa). His NBA position is power forward. I think he is a slightly more athletic and better mid-range shooter version of Darrell Arthur (or a by far more skilled and equally athletic version of Sean Williams). Yes, Arthur would adjust faster to the NBA.

His stats are:

9.9 ppg
8.6 rpg
2.64 bpg (first in the league)
0.2 apg
0.36 spg
1.0 turnovers per game
2.72 fouls per game
0.47 FG% (45/95)
0.40 3pt%(2/5)
0.59 FT%(19/29)
23.7 mpg

Some highlights:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=Eo9cP0c_okE
http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZDgyAL7_gA

Having Aldridge , Ibaka is redundant, but the ceiling of this kid is truly special. He's a high risk, high-reward type of prospect. If he is on the board, I think it's not a bad pick for Portland, cause of potential. Also the NCAA point guard crop (apart from Rose) seems weak to me. 

Will Ibaka be the first african bigman since Hakeem and Mutombo to make some noise in the NBA?

It's a good question.

Jawai is older and seems to have less potential to me. Also Jawai would be even more redundant having Oden and Przybilla.

Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

Scipio said:


> while finnish league certainly isn't the best in Europe, comparing it to high school ball is not doing it justice. Best finnish team are professional/semi-professional teams having players with experience in other european leagues and NCAA 1st division. So perhaps the finnish ball can be compared to your college ball. Though best college teams propably would win the league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pablinho said:


> Believe me ULEB is very low level compared with ACB or Euroleague. The best teams in Europe are 2 greeks and a russian team (CSK Moscow,Olympiacos Panathinaikos ) , but those teams absoluty pown the rest of teams of their league, you only gotta see the bets online , like 1.05 for WIN at home and away, they have no competition in their league, so for euroleague qualify the best of each league, and for ULEB something like 4th 5th 6th from each domestic leagues.
> 
> One example of the power of the spanish league, the team than lost to DKV joventut yesterday, ranked 10th in the ACB pays to Curtis Borchardt like 2 millions of dollars for season, that money only can be payed in the rest of Europe by those 2 greece teams, the russian team and Maccabi from Israel.
> 
> ...




Well I don't think ULEB is a lot better than ACB, but neither I think ACB is a lot better.

For the record, I consider spanish teams DKV (Rudy, Ricky Rubio, Jerome Moiso, Lubos Barton), Pamesa (Milojevic, Shammond Williams, Avdalovic) and Akasvayu Girona (Marc Gasol) to be into the top 10 of ULEB cup. Don't you? (See the rankings below). Even Gran Canaria, the team where Joel Freeland plays(a pretty limited team in my standards) is first in his qualification group!!

http://www.ulebcup.com/ulebcup/competition/standings

And they were ranked 5,6,7,8 in the ACB league (AXA Barcelona, Real Madrid, TAU and Unicaja went to Euroleague, the best competition). And that's also top ten (the late top10).

Do you see my argument, Scipio?

And about the bottom of the leagues that's also an edge to the ACB (although this is a subjective opinion, because I don't know well the low-level ULEB teams). 

I think I'm mostly objective in this argument (except maybe in the low level teams argument)

I'm not an extremist like Pablinho, as I consider in the same order of quality the ULEB cup and the ACB (although I think ACB is slightly better)


Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we have outlaw who is better leaper than Ibaka what we lack is a bruising big that rebound with with emotion.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

34 points in ACB is like scoring 50 in the NBA...as far as accomplishment goes.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Can we keep this a Rudy Fernandez thread please? Pretty please?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it will be a mix and match thread since we already have Rudy !


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Rudy today with another NBA performance with 35 points 8/9 2FG 3/9 3FG 10/12 FT, 3 reb, 3 as, 2 st, in ... 31 minutes

His team won 87-71 http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52161.php


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> we have outlaw who is better leaper than Ibaka *what we lack is a bruising big that rebound with with emotion*.


That player is already on the roster, however, and we'll all see him play next fall.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

pablinho said:


> Rudy today with another NBA performance with 35 points 8/9 2FG 3/9 3FG 10/12 FT, 3 reb, 3 as, 2 st, in ... 31 minutes
> 
> His team won 87-71 http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52161.php


wow. 

funny thing is that I was in Portland last week talking up Fernandez and all I got were blank stares. even from a couple of die-hards. 

he couldn't be more off the radar if he were abducted by aliens and vanished off the face of the earth. yet if this had happened two years ago he would've been The Big Blazer Story of the season.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Rudy today with another NBA performance with 35 points 8/9 2FG 3/9 3FG 10/12 FT, 3 reb, 3 as, 2 st, in ... 31 minutes
> 
> His team won 87-71 http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52161.php


holy shizzit.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

http://acbtv.acb.com/ for the highlights of lastest Rudy game, at the right click 20.01.2008 
ACB - Jª18: DKV Joventut - ViveMenorca (87-71) ;P Rudy with 35 points


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

pablinho said:


> http://acbtv.acb.com/ for the highlights of lastest Rudy game, at the right click 20.01.2008
> ACB - Jª18: DKV Joventut - ViveMenorca (87-71) ;P Rudy with 35 points


Holy Moly! Thanks for the link pablinho!

I can't wait to see Sergio and Rudy on the court together. Sergio really needs to work on his shooting though. But Rudy...the guy can score (and pass) from every angle. 

I may be changing my sig to Rudy! Rudy! Rudy! (Which some of us were chanting before the pick at the draft party!)

:cheers:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

PapaG said:


> That player is already on the roster, however, and we'll all see him play next fall.


yeah but he doesnt play pf does he?


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I just can't get enough Rudy Fernandez threads. More threads, please!! I can't put my finger on why so many. I haven't seen so much enjoyment of a white player since--the last white player.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Hector said:


> I just can't get enough Rudy Fernandez threads. More threads, please!! I can't put my finger on why so many. I haven't seen so much enjoyment of a white player since--the last white player.


I'm not buying that crap. If he was black or lavender or puce I think most of us would be just as excited about him. If Oden was playing in Europe this year, there would be lots and lots of threads about his games too. 

Accusing Blazer fans of racism for being excited about getting Rudy... :no: 

barfo


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

barfo said:


> I'm not buying that crap. If he was black or lavender or puce I think most of us would be just as excited about him. If Oden was playing in Europe this year, there would be lots and lots of threads about his games too.
> 
> Accusing Blazer fans of racism for being excited about getting Rudy... :no:
> 
> barfo


Nice post, Barfo. I'm thinking maybe someone either hasn't been watching many of the Fernandez videos or is having trouble imagining Fernandez playing with guys like Roy, Aldridge, Oden, Blake, Jones, Outlaw and Webster. Right now teams are able to focus on Roy and, while he still manages (amazingly) to fill up a box score, they can force other players to step up. The team has done remarkably well in stepping up thus far, but adding a guy who's likely to be nearly as respectable a 3 point threat as guys like Jones, Blake, and Webster are while _also_ being a slasher like Jack, Rodriguez, or Roy, while _also_ being a guy likely to consistently be the second or third guy in assists (given enough PT)... what's _not_ to be excited about?

Well, at least the first year, maybe things like defense, endurance, and even basic communication. :biggrin: Still, there's plenty to be excited about, it seems to me, and unlike Oden, he's been playing so there _is_ relatively current video of him doing his thing(s).


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

And, of course, with that amazing numbers, Rudy was named MVP of the week in the ACB. Again.

http://acbtv.acb.com

The video is this one: 
21.01.2008 ACB - Jª18: Rudy Fernández, MVP Jugador con más crédito de la Jornada


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

His averages atm:

ACB (main league) 15 games, *20.3 PPG*, 59% 2FG, 40% 3FG, 95% FT (76/80), 3.0 RPG, 4.2 APG, 2.1 STPG, 1.7 TOPG in *28 MPG*

http://www.acb.com/jugador.php?id=B0X

ULEB CUP (secondary european league) 7 games, 14.9 PPG, 67.8% 2FG, 32.4 3FG, 96,7% FT, 3 RPG, 4.7 APG, 1.7 STPG, 2.4 TOPG in 22.2 MPG

http://www.ulebcup.com/ulebcup/home/...=219&pcode=BMT


He is averaging last 5 games in the ACB 28.5 PPG +50% FG, this is unreal and unseen in Europe in many many years. He is onfire.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

thanks, Pablinho, for your periodic updates!


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

Hector said:


> I just can't get enough Rudy Fernandez threads. More threads, please!! I can't put my finger on why so many. I haven't seen so much enjoyment of a white player since--the last white player.


Happy MLK day dude.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

this is quickly becoming one of my favorite all-time threads. 

59% FG for a shooting guard? are you kidding me? you could argue that the percent won't translate to the NBA, but then there's also the 95% FT. it takes an insanely good shooter in ANY league to pull that off after taking more than 70 free throws. 

imagine a starting lineup with Jason Kidd (Roy), Manu Ginobili (Fernandez), Tayshaun Prince (Outlaw), Rasheed Wallace (Aldridge) and Dwight Howard (Oden). 

who do you double team? who do you leave open? 

the big question mark for this team is whether they are title contenders next year or the year after.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Come on Hector, Rudy Fernandez is the best basketball player in Europe. He shoots. He drives. He dunks. He passes. And he's ours, ALL OURS!! HA! HA! HA! HA! :yay: 

Dude is SKINNY though. :biggrin: I hope he can defend.

:cheers:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

mook said:


> this is quickly becoming one of my favorite all-time threads.
> 
> 59% FG for a shooting guard? are you kidding me? you could argue that the percent won't translate to the NBA, but then there's also the 95% FT. it takes an insanely good shooter in ANY league to pull that off after taking more than 70 free throws.
> 
> ...


One of the big problems with the Blazers this season is that Only Roy and Outlaw are really good at creating their own shots. If Roy or the other PG is having a hard time feeding players in prime position, then they have a hard time getting the score. But Rudy will add one more person who can create his own shot. 

Also, the Blazers get very few steals and take very few risks. Which is good right now because they don't have an inside presence in case the opposing player breaks through. But with Oden manning the paint, the perimeter players will have more of a green light to take risks on defense like Denver or Boston. And I think that Rudy will be good in this role. I am not so sure he will be a good man on defender, but I can see him excelling at playing the passing lanes and sort of playing the role of a roaming cherry picker, and he will be able to quickly initiate the fast break when he gets the steal.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah lets go rudy he might have played today!


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> imagine a starting lineup with Jason Kidd (Roy), Manu Ginobili (Fernandez), Tayshaun Prince (Outlaw), Rasheed Wallace (Aldridge) and Dwight Howard (Oden).
> 
> who do you double team? who do you leave open?


...and on the other end of the court good luck posting up or getting a offensive rebound.


> the big question mark for this team is whether they are title contenders next year or the year after.


barring injury, next year... mos definitely!

STOMP


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Utherhimo said:


> yeah lets go rudy he might have played today!


Yes, in the ULEB cup DKV Joventut crushed Siauliai from Lithuania 51-89
Easy game for DKV; in the third quarter Siauliai scored only 3 points (FT). Rudy played only 20 minutes, scored 10 points (5/7 2FG) and made 5 steals. Not too bad.:cheer:

Stats:

http://www.ulebcup.com/ulebcup/competition/results/showgame?gamecode=244


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm really excited about this guy. He won't have to carry this team so his transition to the NBA could be very smooth. If he comes in slow then it's okay. If he starts strong then he'll be another potentially deadly weapon. Like Arvydas Sabonis: A low first round draft pick from Europe with a delayed appearance for the Blazers, only not so old when he finally comes over. Hopefully his impact is just as impressive.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice 5/7 w 10pts with 5 steals? in only 10 minutes? thats nutz!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

My favorite part of this guy is not his deadly shot, high FG%, Ability to finish above the rim, steals galore, smart play, being a team player, ability to rebound for a guy his size, or being 6'6... My favorite part about him, isn't even that he is a winner.

My favorite part about him is that he is like 20 years old. Which makes him much different than Sabonis because Sabonis came when he was 29ish to the nba. 

This guy is a stud. deadly efficient.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> My favorite part of this guy is not his deadly shot, high FG%, Ability to finish above the rim, steals galore, smart play, being a team player, ability to rebound for a guy his size, or being 6'6... My favorite part about him, isn't even that he is a winner.
> 
> My favorite part about him is that he is like 20 years old. Which makes him much different than Sabonis because Sabonis came when he was 29ish to the nba.
> 
> This guy is a stud. deadly efficient.


I really believe that he may be the best pick we have obtained for this team besides Oden and Roy. He has the potential to be a Jerry West type of player. Not as good but similar in style and effect.(I know, too much hype, but think it is very possible)

gatorpops


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Updating his averages atm:

ACB (main league) 15 games, 20.3 PPG, 59% 2FG, 40% 3FG, 95% FT (76/80), 3.0 RPG, 4.2 APG, 2.1 STPG, 1.7 TOPG in 28 MPG

http://www.acb.com/jugador.php?id=B0X

ULEB CUP (secondary european league) 8 games, 14.3 PPG, 68.5% 2FG, 30.8 3FG, 96,7% FT (30/31), 2.8 RPG, 4.4 APG, 2.1 STPG, 2.4 TOPG in 22.1 MPG

http://www.ulebcup.com/ulebcup/home/...=219&pcode=BMT


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Rudy played great today against Barcelona (Top tier team) but his team lost.

27 points-->4-7 2 FG, 4-11 from 3, 7-7 from the line, 4 boards, 4 dimes, 1 steal, 2 TO, in 31 minutes.

http://acb.com/fichas/LACB52163.php


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Summary of the game on http://acbtv.acb.com/ (video ACB - Jª19: AXA FCB - DKV Joventut (85-74) ). 
I watched the game on TV and the best was the series of 3s at the end of the game. It was a hard battle and the best of Rudy is that he only thinks of VICTORY, no matter his numbers, he just wants to WIN.
Rudy is a truly warrior. No surrrender. Death or glory.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Rudy has been named MVP of January in the ACB. He keeps on improving his skills every week, no limits.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=A1ZQobwgiB8


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nice thanks for the update!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

woot awesome! next year can't come too fast.  Man, if we get Harris with trading 3 players, instead of lettin' 'em go and getting no value back for them, that would be great. We need a 10 man rotation in the future, and right now we would be at a 13 man rotation next year with everyone back... so trading 3 for 1 or 2 would be nice.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Yesterday, in the Spanich Cup, DKV Joventut 84 - Pamesa Valencia 59

Rudy scored 20 points in 24 minutes with 5 dimes. Don't miss Rudy's sick pass for the alley-oop of Jerome Moiso. Magic style!

http://acbtv.acb.com/video/358
(08.02.2008 Copa, CF: El DKV Joventut arrolla al Pamesa Valencia (84-59))


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Simago said:


> Yesterday, in the Spanich Cup, DKV Joventut 84 - Pamesa Valencia 59
> 
> Rudy scored 20 points in 24 minutes with 5 dimes. Don't miss Rudy's sick pass for the alley-oop of Jerome Moiso. Magic style!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link to the video, man. :clap: Rudy seems like a fantastic player. That alley-oop pass was amazing- he's got great court vision. He seems to hit a lot of 3-pointer off balance. 

I can't wait till next year when he joins the Blazers. From the videos that I've seen of him, he seems like an excellent player, but I wonder if he'll be as good in the NBA. I guess it'll depend on how long it'll take him to adjust to the NBA game.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> I can't wait till next year when he joins the Blazers. From the videos that I've seen of him, he seems like an excellent player, but I wonder if he'll be as good in the NBA. I guess it'll depend on how long it'll take him to adjust to the NBA game.


Granted that hi-lights are a distorted way to get a true feel for a player, but it really seems to me that RF projects to fit very well in Portland. His sweet shot and playmaking skills seem perfect to go with Roy's game. The other end could be cause for concern as which one could guard the super quick PGs of the league? I think this is somewhat mitigated by the potential of a nasty Zone D with Oden down low. Having two mobile 6'5 guards up top and Aldridge and Outlaw stepping out and providing weakside help... :yay: 

I'm definitely looking forward to seeing Rudy (and Kaponen) in camp this summer.

STOMP


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It's always a joy to watch those Rudy highlights. Thanks for posting them!

Wouldn't it be funny if we used one of our second round picks on Ricky Rubio? Then we'd just be missing Gasol, who we might have had without Jerry West's (it seems probable to me) tampering for the Lakers.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

BBert said:


> It's always a joy to watch those Rudy highlights. Thanks for posting them!
> 
> Wouldn't it be funny if we used one of our second round picks on Ricky Rubio? Then we'd just be missing Gasol, who we might have had without Jerry West's (it seems probable to me) tampering for the Lakers.


Rubio's being hailed as a sure fire lottery pick in the draft after this next one (the 1st he'll be eligible for with the new age limit)... so it would be a lot more shocking than funny if that scenario played out...


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I didn't realize he was too young for the draft. Do you have any idea what his current contract is like? It seems we were able to get Rudy lower in the draft at least partly because he was on contract and couldn't come over.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Yesterday, DKV won against Real Madrid and qualified for the finals of the Cup.
Rudy's numbers were: 13 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists and 2 steals in 32 minutes.

2 videos of this game:
http://acbtv.acb.com/video/372 
(10.02.2008 Copa, SF: El DKV a la final por la puerta grande)
(09.02.2008 Copa, SF: Vuelo en defensa y triple inverosímil de Rudy) - this one is pure Rudy's showtime.

About Rubio: he has signed a 5 years deal with Joventut (expiring in 2011 with a 6 million € buyout clause). Nobody really knows how much Ricky earns, but it seems that the first season will earn close to 200.000 Eur (about USD300000).


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Simago said:


> Yesterday, DKV won against Real Madrid and qualified for the finals of the Cup.
> Rudy's numbers were: 13 points, 4 rebounds, 9 assists and 2 steals in 32 minutes.
> 
> 2 videos of this game:
> ...


Both of those videos have just play after play of Rudy just looking spectacular!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Rudy definitely knows where the basket is! :clap2:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

pablinho said:


> Updating his averages atm:
> 
> ACB (main league) 15 games, 20.3 PPG, 59% 2FG, 40% 3FG, *95% FT (76/80)*, 3.0 RPG, 4.2 APG, 2.1 STPG, 1.7 TOPG in 28 MPG
> 
> ...


I love the fact that this guy is an incredible free throw shooter - a skill that should translate directly to the NBA. Not only does he knock them down at a 95% clip, he also gets to the line a lot. One of Jarrett Jack's strong points is he's a good free throw shooter who gets to the line. Jack is an 0.850 career FT shooter and is at 0.863 this year. While that's very good, 95% is insane. In the entire history of the NBA, 0.950 for a season has been achieved a total of three times (Calvin Murphy 0.9581 in 1980-81, Mahmoud Abdul-Rauf 0.9563 in 1993-94 and Jeff Hornacek 0.9500 in 1999-00).

If Rudy is anywhere near as good as the hype, Jarrett Jack is totally expendable. It seems Rudy can do everything Jack does, only better - and he's taller and younger. A couple years down the road when the Blazers are winning multiple NBA titles, Rudy will be our Manu.

BNM


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> My favorite part of this guy is not his deadly shot, high FG%, Ability to finish above the rim, steals galore, smart play, being a team player, ability to rebound for a guy his size, or being 6'6... My favorite part about him, isn't even that he is a winner.
> 
> *My favorite part about him is that he is like 20 years old*. Which makes him much different than Sabonis because Sabonis came when he was 29ish to the nba.
> 
> This guy is a stud. deadly efficient.


Rudy will be 23 on April 4. He's still young, but he's not THAT young. He's the perfect age to fit in well with our young core. While he lacks NBA experience, he does have significant international experience and is playing great for the second consecutive season at the highest Euroleague level.

Sabonis was 31 as a rookie.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Rudy will be 23 on April 4. He's still young, but he's not THAT young. He's the perfect age to fit in well with our young core. While he lacks NBA experience, he does have significant international experience and is playing great for the second consecutive season at the highest Euroleague level.
> 
> *Sabonis was 31 as a rookie.*
> 
> BNM


Try again BNM...Everyone knows that Sabonis was the leagues oldest rookie (that is until Greg Oden plays next year). Sabonis was 56, not 31.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> I'm not buying that crap. If he was black or lavender or puce I think most of us would be just as excited about him. If Oden was playing in Europe this year, there would be lots and lots of threads about his games too.
> 
> Accusing Blazer fans of racism for being excited about getting Rudy... :no:
> 
> barfo


Although they sport a team color, I draw the line at Puce players. Everyone knows they are parasitic in nature and therefore don't fit our team's culture.

Main Entry: puce 
Pronunciation: \ˈpyüs\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: French, *literally, flea*, from Old French pulce, from Latin pulic-, pulex — more at psylla 
Date: 1833 
: a dark red


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> Try again BNM...Everyone knows that Sabonis was the leagues oldest rookie (that is until Greg Oden plays next year). Sabonis was 56, not 31.


Good catch, Hap.

Most people forget that both Sabas and Rudy come from the *Old* Country, and therefore have life spans measured in Euro-years.

Rudy is around 41 years old by U.S. reckoning.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

Rudy led his team to a epic victory over TAU Vitoria, scoring 32 points. DKV won the title and Rudy was named MVP of the tournament for the second time in his career.

Highlights of the game: http://acbtv.acb.com/ (Copa, Final: El DKV Joventut campeón de la Copa del Rey!).

Rudy, MVP: http://acbtv.acb.com (10.02.2008 Copa, Final: Rudy Fernández, Genio y Figura).

Stats: http://www.acb.com/fichas/CREY72007.php

I'd like to remark that he is used to have a central role on his team for the past few years even he is only 22, so I think the more minutes he plays from the beginning the smoother his transition to NBA will be. 
I'm not saying that he should be a starter from the first game but I am pretty sure he will correspond to the confidence with spectacular numbers and attitude from the first training session.


----------



## Breath (Feb 11, 2008)

You'll love this guy, he's awesome. You all know him as a basketball player, but you'll know him as a human being and will be surprised with him. I can't wait to see him in a Blazers uniform!


----------



## decapod (Dec 11, 2006)

I put the amazing stats on perspective. Of course Rudy has NBA future, but his game has some flaws, that could become more obvious against NBA defenses: 

Rudy's poor ballhandlings skills were exposed during the semifinals against Real Madrid, and to a certain extent during the Copa del Rey finals, when he was guarded by Pete Mickeal. Still, he managed to be effective, and scored 32 pt yesterday. He is, indeed, the best player in the entire ACB league.

I have stated this before. His ballhandling skills is the aspect of his game that could keep him away from being a solid NBA player, not his strength. It's weird to see the amazing footwork he displays to get a shot, along with a very ordinary balhandling skills. He is too much right hand dominant, and it's not like his right hand is magic.


Sorry for my poor english.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

decapod said:


> Rudy's poor ballhandlings skills were exposed during the semifinals against Real Madrid, and to a certain extent during the Copa del Rey finals, when he was guarded by Pete Mickeal. Nevertheless he managed to be effective, and scored 32 pt yesterday.
> 
> I have stated this before. His ballhandling skills is the aspect of his game that could keep him away from being a solid NBA player, not his strength. It's weird to see the amazing footwork he displays to get a shot, along with a very ordinary balhandling skills. He is too much right hand dominant, and it's not like his right hand is magic.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the updates. Your English is better than many on this board. I am looking forward to the day he comes to the Blazers. 

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Breath said:


> You'll love this guy, he's awesome. You all know him as a basketball player, but you'll know him as a human being and will be surprised with him. I can't wait to see him in a Blazers uniform!


You sound like you may know him personally? He always seems happy on the vidios, but of course he has usually just won a game or something. :biggrin:

gatorpops


----------

